# My First Board Cut



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

I downloaded DayHiker's Chalice pattern, and used a coping saw on a piece of poplar. I need a jig saw or something, because the coping saw was sort of a pain, lol! Any suggestions on an affordable yet good tool to do board cuts with, will be greatly appreciated.









Anyhow, after sanding to shape, some stain and finish,






here it is....


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome first effort!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yup, great any effort, i am with you i use hand saws to cut my board cuts, it would be nice to have a band saw or something, but small! its tough not having a garage/work area. they do get easier. a dremel helps. with the right attachments it can be used as several different tools, just a bit slower. props for the effort!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a cheapo Black & Decker jigsaw with a fine tooth blade such as the Bosch T101AO (20 TPI).
http://www.blackanddecker.com/power-tools/JS660.aspx

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Power-Tool-Accessories-Saw-Blades-Jigsaw-Blades/h_d1/N-5yc1vZb8nf/R-100083111/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

I prefer to do all my cutting and heavy sanding outside so it works best for me to be portable. I have a large plastic tote box that holds: jigsaw, Dremel tool, 3/8" drill, sanding drum kit for drill, files, sandpaper, etc. When I'm done for the day I pack all the gear into the tote box and bring it inside for storage. I leave my Black & Decker Workmate in my shed to use as a table when working outside. I clamp the drill in the Workmate when using the drum sander attachment.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

tool ? u used a tool ? for a tool i thought you were gonna use something like jiu jitsu, karate, tae kwon do, along with your hands . thats a great effort, it does look symetrical .







 after the first handful, youll notice it gets easier .


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol, hiyaa karate chop that Chalice right through the board.









I used a Dremel for shaping the rough cut down. I don't have a dedicated workspace either.... My studio office has a fine layer of sanding dust all over everything, hahaha!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I use a cheapo Black & Decker jigsaw with a fine tooth blade such as the Bosch T101AO (20 TPI).
> http://www.blackanddecker.com/power-tools/JS660.aspx
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Power-Tool-Accessories-Saw-Blades-Jigsaw-Blades/h_d1/N-5yc1vZb8nf/R-100083111/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051
> ...


Oooh. I want a workmate.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

The workmate is a good tool, but get some sandbags or something to weight it down. This makes it much handier to work with. I was using mine to plane down some rough cut osage, and ended up with muscle spasms in my back for about two weeks. I had been trying to hold down the bench with one foot, while driving the plane off of my other. I learned my lesson.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks great, I love the grain, the chalice is one of my favorite designs.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Think you have done bills ( D H) chalice designe a grate justice with you first effort TOP JOB


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

That's a fair effort on that! Looks great!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great work


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks nice, Good job!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real nice job, Sling Gal. I hope you like shooting with it.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a real nice job, Sling Gal. I hope you like shooting with it.


Hi bill are you fit for all the KISS blowing


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Good work, I like it.


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

Very Nice First Effort! 
Brian


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> That's a real nice job, Sling Gal. I hope you like shooting with it.


I shot it yesterday. Shoots great. It's going off to Idaho as a gift for a friend.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job! Like Northener said you can pick up a jig saw for very little momey that will save a lot of work.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

You rock girl, nicely done, I like it, the Chalice is one of the best designs out there.
Philly


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that's really well done for the tools you used.. especially the karate chop

what a resutl!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice sling gal! Good job.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job Sling Gal! Stay with it. Like every thing else it gets easier with practice.Watch for a sale on a hand held jig saw at Sears, Menards,Home Depot or even Harbor Freight.Lots of good board cut pdfs here to make.


----------



## LohnDawg (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You can be justifiably proud of that one!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Very VERY SEXY SLINGSHOT! Congrats on a great first board cut!! Mine was an utter fail


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Rusty, VERY WELL DONE! 

Remember what that skinny little guy says Power Tools Rule!!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

So far chalices are my favorite and yours looks great. A used jigsaw and a few c clamps can be had pretty dang cheap and are worth their weight in gold. Chris


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,
Looks good - proof of the pudding & all that.
I've quite a bit of experience with a coping saw. The real trick, as taught to me by my shipwright uncle, is to use it as much as a finishing tool as you can. Cut as close as you can with rip/panel saw. Then use the coping saw from both sides to shape the piece. Abrasives for finishing, not, as far as possible for shaping.
For a small piece like a catapult a coping saw as one of your tools should beat a jigsaw in total time spent.
love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nice piece, you did a great job there.


----------



## Jenko022 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great. I use a Dremel tool. The 4000 model. Has lots of attachments. And a reasonable price. Will cut, polish and sand and can double up as a pillar drill and router. The cutting bits are very reasonable. hope this helps. All the best.

jenko022.


----------



## MeAgainButBetter (Apr 22, 2012)

My scroll saw has been treating me pretty well for making board cuts.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Excellent, congratulations SlingGal.

A hug .... Alf


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

This is the scroll saw that I have and it works pretty well.

http://www.harborfreight.com/16-inch-variable-speed-scroll-saw-93012.html

It's $69 and comes with two blades.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Weel made Restita, excellent work!


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I vote black and Decker jig saw, cheap and amazing.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

My 10 cents, get a Dewalt, or better scroll saw, more $$ but vastly better abilities and construction.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't argue with the tools I have. Scroll saw: Gift from Mom. Craftsman Rotary tool(Dremel type): Christmas present. Skil Band Saw: $30 at garage sale. Nicholson #50: $8 at flea market. Other than the Nicholson there are better quality tools, but I can't complain about the cost.


----------



## Jenko022 (Oct 3, 2011)

I did consider the scroll saw when I was looking for a tool to cut boards. I remember using one years ago and the blade was quite flimsy. Have they improved any? I am using wood which has a higher jenka rating so not sure the scroll saw could cope. Am I wrong?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jenko022 said:


> I did consider the scroll saw when I was looking for a tool to cut boards. I remember using one years ago and the blade was quite flimsy. Have they improved any? I am using wood which has a higher jenka rating so not sure the scroll saw could cope. Am I wrong?


the jenka rating has little to do with the cutting, i cut my lignum mostly all by hand, finished it with a dremel, the cuts were done with a simple hack saw, just get metal cutting bits for the scroll saw and it will cut anything. well almost anything.


----------



## Jenko022 (Oct 3, 2011)

Excellent, thanks NewConvert. I wouldn't have thought of using metal blades. Makes sense for harder materials. Think I might check out a scroll saw.


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yep this design by dayhiker is awesome just made one myself. You can pickup a cheap jigsaw at any store like walmart 20-30 bucks will get ya a nice one that will last you awhile. Looks fantastic though.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for tips on tools, folks!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Olson spiral, or reverse cut blades will cut anything wood, and metal to 1/8" with no problems if you use correct blade tension, and feed rate for selected speed.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice! One of my favorite design as well

Bill


----------

